

Ask HN: How many tries did it take various startups to get into Y Combinator? - PLejeck

How do the acceptance rates change with repeat applications:<p>Do they increase with each additional attempt, stay the same, or decrease?
======
jayzalowitz
The most recent class was 65/2000 (source:
<http://www.bloomberg.com/video/83135286/>)

I think I am up to 4.... nothing yet, but boy am I appreciative they said no
(I have learned so much in the past two years its not funny)

I'll put it to you this way, you need to come at them with something with
traction at this level of competitiveness, and don't think the question about
entry level isn't important, I feel recently guilty as something I made during
a hack day last month eclipsed a funded startup with a few people working on
it (almost all Ivy Leaguers too, they are smart people... I like their site in
case they are reading) (link to ongoing viral news coverage
[https://www.google.com/search?rlz=1C1GPCK_enGB425&gcx=c&...](https://www.google.com/search?rlz=1C1GPCK_enGB425&gcx=c&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=okcandidate&safe=active))

------
sim0n
Took us the 1st try though I know people who have tried every year. Just keep
trying and improving and keep making it harder for them to say no to you.

